# Treiber für OracleDB



## p316266 (7. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

momentan arbeite ich mit einer MySQL DB und habe daher einen MySQL Treiber in Betrieb.
In der Library von Netbeans kann ich aber keinen Oracle-Treiber finden.
Wo bekomme ich den her?

Danke!


----------



## ARadauer (7. Nov 2008)

mhn ich denk oracle kann da helfen...

http://www.google.de/search?q=oracle+jdbc+treiber
erster eintrag

http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/index.html


----------



## thE_29 (10. Nov 2008)

Alternativ dazu: Lade dir Aqua DataStudio runter und nimm die Treiber von dort.
Die gingenbei mir besser als die Treiber direkt von der HP.


----------



## Gast (10. Nov 2008)

thx!


----------



## FArt (10. Nov 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die gingenbei mir besser als die Treiber direkt von der HP.


 :?:  :?:  :?: 

Die Treiber gingen besser?

 :autsch: 

Vermutlich waren sie ein wenig orakliger...   :lol:


----------



## thE_29 (10. Nov 2008)

Ich habe bei Rewe ein System aufgesetzt (wobei die 2 hatten) und eines hat gesponnen.
Ich habe nur beim ersten select eine Ergebnissmenge zurückbekommen und ansonsten nie wieder.
Bei der anderen Maschine ging alles ohne Probleme...

Hab dann gesagt, die sollen das neu aufsetzen (was sie nicht gemacht haben) und dann mit deren Oracle Spezialisiten telefoniert und die selects geschickt..

Naja, nach nem halben Jahr, habe ich dann einfach die Treiber vom datastudio genommen und mit denen hat es problemlos funkioniert...
Sind aber genauso Oracle Treiber..


----------

